

Pair Programming website - ivanbokii

Hi guys,
I've built this small website (http://letspair.net/) for people who want to find pair programming partners. 
It's simple for now and not 100% finished yet, but I'm still working on it and hope to complete it soon. Of course, it depends on how much people care about this project.<p>Please, share your thoughts and leave suggestion here - http://letspair.userecho.com/
======
ivanbokii
Coworking spaces help you to find someone local. Letspair helps you to find
someone remote and work on their or your own projects.

------
chidochidochido
Isn't this an issue coworking spaces solve?

